# 1 Ferret Jill Nottingham



## RACR (Nov 14, 2009)

We still have the sweet wonderful Nipper looking for her home and has been in a few months now. Nipper is called Nipper because she hates other ferrets.. She is nip trained and shakes with excitement when getting attention and playtimes.. She is pretty small bless her and about 11 months old. Nipper is used to dogs and cats though does need watching with them at all times as she can get carried away and try dominating in a ferret way.. She is litter trained and not much interested in toys outside the cage.. Nipper is a indoor ferret house pet and would reuire a large cage..

Adoption fee is £40 to help us cover costs of spaying, Chipping, worming, fleaing and vet treatments..


----------

